# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Progressive vs Bifocal question.

## tom moxa

I have had progresives lenses for 5 years but as the add has increased (on my 3rd pair now,  up to 1.5, started at .75  )  I find that reading for pleasure is a pain as I am always trying to find the correct place in the lenses. 

I asked the eye doctor about getting a pair of bifocals (in my old frames) to use for book reading and such.   He suggested not switching to bifocals as now it would be ok (I am far sighted) but as I get older bifocals would not be enough and that no one likes trifocals so it was better to try to stay in the progressive.  

So do most people have problems with trifocals?

Can I switch between bifocals and a pal as needed or will this cause me to get out of practice on the pal? 

Thanks 
Tom

----------


## chip anderson

Your doctor thinks so.  I often think doctors are relutant to prescribe same because they are afraid they will have to go through all b****** and crying they had to listen to when the patient first went into bifocals.     Really, they are great if you want to see, but you probably won't need them until you add is +2.00.


Chip

----------


## For-Life

I would just put a pair of reading lenses into your old pair

----------


## mhboptics

First, I would make sure you have a good quality PAL(i.e. Physio, Creation, etc.). If you do, then a seperate pair would be fine. I don't believe you would have any problems using bi-focals or reading glasses in addition to your PAL's, the only thing you would loose is your intermediate vision.

----------


## Cindy K

Your OD is correct in saying that bifocals would be fine for NOW (key word, NOW) but once your reading add reaches +2.00 you're going to be lacking that intermediate area that you have with progressives. Trifocals are certainly a viable option at that point, but there's MANY factors to consider, and much discussion with your optician will need to be accomplished at that point in time. Adapting to progressive with a +2.00 add is FAR more tedious than adapting earlier on as one tends to 'grow into' progressives. However, having said that, with each increase in add power with progressives you will experience a narrowing of the intermediate (and shortening of this particular zone as well) and reading areas, and an increase in the peripheral blur zone. 

Most persons adjust grandly to trifocals, because if I fit them with trifocals, they will have a demonstrated need for that lens design due to their occupation, hobbies, activities, etc. These people will go into the trifocal (whether it be coming out of progressives or bifocals) with the full knowledge of the advantages and limitations of these lenses and will have made an educated decision. Trifocals are virtually never used on add powers under +2.00 as there is no need for them until then.


A pair of single vision readers would be a great asset to you at this point, BUT, I'm curious, why you are experiencing difficulty reading having only a +1.50 add. Finding the sweet spot and keeping your eyes within it should not be a problem. THAT problem usually only surfaces with the higher add powers.

----------


## William Stacy O.D.

> I asked the eye doctor about getting a pair of bifocals (in my old frames) to use for book reading and such. He suggested not switching to bifocals as now it would be ok (I am far sighted) but as I get older bifocals would not be enough and that no one likes trifocals so it was better to try to stay in the progressive. 
> 
> So do most people have problems with trifocals?
> 
> Can I switch between bifocals and a pal as needed or will this cause me to get out of practice on the pal? 
> 
> Thanks 
> Tom


Trifocals work just fine, and if your doc thinks "no one likes" them, he is flat wrong.  And yes, you can switch between bi and pal without a big problem.

----------


## tom moxa

> A pair of single vision readers would be a great asset to you at this point, BUT, I'm curious, why you are experiencing difficulty reading having only a +1.50 add. Finding the sweet spot and keeping your eyes within it should not be a problem. THAT problem usually only surfaces with the higher add powers.


(Sorry for the long answer and all the other questions. )  

I had varilux panamics for the first two pairs and this time switch OD.  When looking for a different OD, I tried using the advice from the form and asking the questions like are the opticians licensed, etc but it turns out most of my dealings has been with the OD instead and the lens selection was all done by him not the optician:(.  I told the OD my problem with reading for a page or two then feeling things not quite in focus so I blink and try to find the good spot again.   I also made sure and got a frame with a fitting height of at least 20.

So first the OD increase my distance and the add and put in Hoya CD lenses but with these lenses I notice a lot of distortion/swim (never had swim in the panamic).

He then decreased the distance a little, lowered fitting height and change to a Hoya Summit ECP lens (with Super Hivision AR).  These lenses are ok but notice the text will tilt if I look back and forth through the lower part of the lenses (I understand it will be blurry except in the sweet spot but I never noticed the tilting of text in my panamics)  So is the tilting because I now have more add or does that vary depending on the lens type?

With my old or new pair if I blink some then close one eye I seem to have more problem getting my right eye to find the sweet spot then the left.  My OD says that closing one eye is not a valid test.   So I am hoping that using something with a bigger area will help my problem. 

I don't know if I just take the eye test wrong, just picky (thats what my wife thinks :)) or just expecting too sharp of image while I read. 

I told him still struggling with reading so he has ordered a pair of lenses with a 1.75 add (he gets free remakes from his supplier). 

So if I am still struggling when reading much, I will get try getting a pair of reading glasses or maybe pair of magnifier glasses.

If I get reading glasses, is there a cheap AR I can get to cut down the glare from the lights in the room? (can not see spending as much for the AR as the lens) (will getting the lens tinted help?)

Thanks for all of your replies.

Tom

----------


## Mojo

Tom-

I personally don't like the Panamic. My patients seem to do better in the Comfort. But if you are use to the Panamic that could have a little to do with it.

However, if you do like to read alot or do any extensive "concentration" type work I would suggest going with some Single Vision lens or maybe even a computer progressive like the Interview if you wanted something a little nicer that give you both intermediate and near vision.

Also, just an after thought. If you just switched places you buy your glasses from there is a good chance the OD or Optician is placing your progressive a little bit too high. This will cause you to get into the narrow part of the lens faster.

I have fixed similiar complaints to yours many times by just lowering a progressive lens down.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *So if I am still struggling when reading much, I will get try getting a pair of reading glasses or maybe pair of magnifier glasses.*


Get yourself a pair large segment straight top bifocals 28 or 35.................the top adjusted for computer distance...................and you will be happy for ever................easy redaing and good computer vision. No need for AR neede but maybe a light tint might help against fatigue.

----------


## eyegoddess1028

there is no suv of glasses.  Progressives for some work for everything.  But for most, having a good pair of readers or lined bifocals just for sitting down to read will really make you feel better.  just like transistions are great but they dont compare to a good pair of polarized.  It's not uncommon for people to have 2 or 3 pairsof glasses.  (and to be honest when your bifocal gets too high sometimes progressives will not cut it for reading, just depending on your vision and what you want to use your glasses for)

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *there is no suv of glasses. Progressives for some work for everything. But for most, having a good pair of readers or lined bifocals just for sitting down to read will really make you feel better*.


I would just like to see everybody to agree with above statement.

----------


## eyegoddess1028

compare it to everday things...can one pair of shoes function for everything?  surely your jogging shoes won't work for the meeting with the boss (unless he is head of nike)  or your flip flops for the pool wont work for shoveling the walk in december.  grant it, having 7 pairs is a bit extreme (but not heard of), but depending how you want to care for your eyes there is no extreme.

----------


## William Stacy O.D.

> With my old or new pair if I blink some then close one eye I seem to have more problem getting my right eye to find the sweet spot then the left. My OD says that closing one eye is not a valid test. So I am hoping that using something with a bigger area will help my problem. 
> 
> Tom


If you close one eye and center your "sweet spot" on a large page of print, then close the other and you have to move your head significantly to find it's sweet spot, the p.d.s and/or the seg heights are not correct.

----------


## Judy Canty

You and your ECP should be discussing this.

Consumers are allowed to post on the Board, as long as the posts concern general eyecare related topics. However please be aware that any questions that involve diagnosing specific eyecare and eyewear problems *are not appropriate* for an online discussion forum. These kinds of questions should be discussed with a qualified eyecare professional who has examined you and is familiar with your situation. Posts asking for diagnostic help will be closed or removed.

----------


## rburckhardt

Same here. I'm using progressives now and at my last check-up it was suggested I get a dedicated pair for computer work. For you, a dedicated pair of reading glasses might be the way to go.

----------


## Judy Canty

> Same here. I'm using progressives now and at my last check-up it was suggested I get a dedicated pair for computer work. For you, a dedicated pair of reading glasses might be the way to go.


Just out of curiosity, who did the fitting and adjustments?  ;)

----------


## Fezz

:cheers: Good call Judy!!Was it look into the mirror and measure with the yardstick?
Or was it milk some poor optician of time (waste of) and money.:bbg: 


Fezz
:cheers:

----------


## OPTIDONN

> Just out of curiosity, who did the fitting and adjustments? ;)


Oh common Judy! You know that these things don't matter or at least thats how some of these online places feel!:angry:  I get real tired of fixing thier mistakes and telling the patient the seg height is incorrect and theres nothing I can do about it! These companies have no right selling bifocals and progressive lenses online without a seg height!!! :Mad:

----------


## Judy Canty

:Eek:  Yeah, what's a few millimeters among friends...

----------


## Ory

From now on, P.D. measurements will cost $100 at our office!  :Cool:

----------


## OPTIDONN

> From now on, P.D. measurements will cost $100 at our office!


Great policy!! :cheers: And an additional $200 for seg heights!

----------


## HarryChiling

Check this out

http://www.framesdirect.com/lens_drh.asp

When this new Doctors Lens Formula gets out we are all going to be out of a job.  This Dr. Guy Hodgson is one smart cat, I wish I was that talented that not only can I get a measurement online, but it is more accurate than the opticians who actually measure.

This guy should be shot.:finger:

----------


## Ory

*http://www.framesdirect.com/lens_drh.asp*




> A representative from one of the leading progressive lens manufacturers in the world commented that FramesDirect.com has a lower return rate on progressive lenses than the national average, since FramesDirect.com started using the formula.


 
*http://www.framesdirect.com/return_policy.asp#3*

*



			
				 3. Prescription Lens Return and Exchange Policy
			
		

*


> All prescription lenses are considered special orders, and are therefore non-refundable. However, we understand there may be times you want to change the frame even though the prescription lenses are perfect. If, within 30 days of receipt of product, you wish to exchange a frame that we have made prescription lenses for, you will be charged or credited the difference of the new frame cost. A *lens credit of 50%* of the original lens cost will be applied to the cost of any new lenses ordered. In addition, new shipping charges will incur.


Hmmmmmm....a lower return rate than the average, perhaps because they don't accept returns?

----------


## OPTIDONN

> Check this out
> 
> http://www.framesdirect.com/lens_drh.asp
> 
> When this new Doctors Lens Formula gets out we are all going to be out of a job.  This Dr. Guy Hodgson is one smart cat, I wish I was that talented that not only can I get a measurement online, but it is more accurate than the opticians who actually measure.
> 
> This guy should be shot.:finger:


So what is the formula? This "Doctor" and I use the term very loosly, must be smoking crack! I'm sure if he had his way he could come uo with a magic formula for patients to measure thier own K readings and veryify the fit of a contact lens! If this genious keeps up with his amazing formulas soon patients...sorry I mean customers will be doing their own refractions and the role of optometrist will be gone!!! Heck he already did away with the optician:hammer:

----------


## Ory

> customers will be doing their own refractions and the role of optometrist will be gone!!!


1a. If you're nearsighted, lean in close to the monitor. When it is the clearest, measure the distance in metres. Type that number in here: 1/_______ = myopic sphere power

1b. If you're farsighted, pick up some reading glasses at the drugstore. Keep piling them onto your nose until you think you can see well enough to drive. Add up the powers of the lenses and enter it here: _______ = hyperopic sphere power

2. If there seem to be 2 distances it is the clearest, enter the one with the closest distance here: 1/__________ = cyl power

3. If the line below is blurry, rotate your head from shoulder to shoulder. Measure the angle it's the clearest and enter it here: _________ = cyl axis

_______________


4. If you can't read, please enter your age ________. Our scientific method is guaranteed to give you the correct add power*

*not a guarantee

----------


## For-Life

> *http://www.framesdirect.com/lens_drh.asp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.framesdirect.com/return_policy.asp#3*
> 
> [b]
> 
> Hmmmmmm....a lower return rate than the average, perhaps because they don't accept returns?


also more difficult to return 

I was reading that for infomercials where in the case of an unsatisfied client there is only a 2 percent return rate.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *Ordering progressive lenses online is EASY and ACCURATE. FramesDirect has proved it. Whether you are in England, California or Japan, your progressive lenses can be done just as accurately as if you were in our store.*


And they are selling the same products as you are. Instead of blaming the buyers............why not blame the suppliers.

This is called brainwash advertising....................and if there are some semi intelligent people around they will not go for it. However pricing might be a factor.

However if the independent would offer a progressive lens ................as those new ones coming out of China he could well compete in price and still make a good profit.

----------


## FVCCHRIS

No, stop, you're killing me!! Next he'll have out the universal inversly proportional formula for his new punctal plug / I.U.D. on-line store! Woo-Hoo... :Eek:

----------


## seanbee

> I have had progresives lenses for 5 years but as the add has increased (on my 3rd pair now, up to 1.5, started at .75 ) I find that reading for pleasure is a pain as I am always trying to find the correct place in the lenses. 
> 
> I asked the eye doctor about getting a pair of bifocals (in my old frames) to use for book reading and such. He suggested not switching to bifocals as now it would be ok (I am far sighted) but as I get older bifocals would not be enough and that no one likes trifocals so it was better to try to stay in the progressive. 
> 
> So do most people have problems with trifocals?
> 
> Can I switch between bifocals and a pal as needed or will this cause me to get out of practice on the pal? 
> 
> Thanks 
> Tom


Tom have you ever thought about bifocal or multifocal contact lenses? There are so many options out there now and with the convenience of daily, weakly or even monthly wear schedules, you might never want to wear bifocal glasses again. For more info click here.
Sean

----------


## chip anderson

Most patients have enough accomodation that a trifocal or progressive is not needed until the add reaches 1.75 or 2.00.  This means the patient can still see intermediate distances such as the computer.  A bifocal should be fine and give much wider and clearer vision at near.  The only reasons we put progressives on patients with low adds are:  We get more money.  The patient doesn't like to be identified as being old enough for bifocals.  We get more money.  We want the patient to be "broken in to the distortions and restrictions of progressives by the time they get old enough to really need a progressive or bifocal.  We get more money.  A few people in this business actually believe "the technology" has advanced so much in progresssives that they offer superior vision to bifocals.

Gee, I can hardly wait for the defences and denials of this in subsequent posts.

Chip

----------


## Happylady

You know don't you that this thread is almost a year old?

----------


## rinselberg

> You know don't you that this thread is almost a year old?


They can't read the post dates - they're probably wearing PALs instead of bifocals ...



Who is this man? Find out at OptiBoard's Word Of The Day!

----------


## Bobie

Tom , just try free form PALs like Hoyalux iD or Rodenstock Impression ILT.

----------


## tom moxa

FYI -  

I went ahead and got a pair of bifocals.   As many suggested,  I use the bifocals when I want to read a book but the progressive most other times. 

Even with my low add I notice in the bifocals (especially looking at something on a store shelf) that I get some items I can not see clearly in far or near zone so I have to get closer to the item to see it.   So to do it again I would try trifocals. 

It is time to get a checkup and I can tell my vision is worse (using the bottom of my progressives more) so I plan on asking about the trade offs of multifocal contacts.

So thanks for all of the suggestions. 

Tom

----------

